# Scribing tips please (success!)



## Woodmonkey (11 Jul 2015)

So I've got a job interview coming up, its installing fitted bedroom furniture for a well known company. Assuming I get through the initial interview there is then a week long "product familiarisation course" which I would imagine is more about them seeing what I can do. The chap on the phone suggested the main skill is being able to do fast accurate scribing. Any tips? I have done some but not loads and will spend a couple of days practising before hand but any help or guidance will be appreciated.


----------



## No skills (11 Jul 2015)

Either get on youtube or go spend a day with somebody else that has a lot to do, you'll pick up more tips watching than reading.

As far as I can tell wooden boat builders are king of scribers.


----------



## merlin (12 Jul 2015)

If I have to scribe anything like an end panel into a plastered wall I would clamp or wedge it into position as near as possible to its final resting place, plumb it up or keep it parallel to what it will be fixed to.

I know there are some fancy gadgets available for scribing but I always use an old brass school compass ( the dangerous type with a 50mm spike ) as they can get into most little nooks and cranny's. 

Then measure how much you need to remove to get the panel back to the wall, set the compass to this width and mark the panel. You could cut a block of wood this size to rest your pencil on.

Remove the panel from the clamps and cut with what ever saw suits, I generally use a hand saw in this situation as it is easily controlled and it is best to "undercut" as long as the panel is not seen from behind.

If you don't need to remove much then use a block plane. sometimes it is better to take your time and get a good finish as it may not be caulked and some of this stuff costs a fortune, they might charge you if you muck it up.

If it is particularly awkward it may be prudent to make a cardboard template the same way. 

Merlin


----------



## blackrodd (12 Jul 2015)

+1 more for the above, easy and accurate, use a good handsaw.
Regards Rodders


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Jul 2015)

I've found sometimes it's good to do in two hits if there's a large gap - get the worst of it the first time, then get it accurate the second.


----------



## HOJ (19 Jul 2015)

Having seen, and spoken to a few of these guys in action, they are inducted into the way of understanding how the designs are worked out for installation, they use a standard system of construction, which from what I have seen is a kit of parts of pre cut MFC panels, 25mm MDF strips and lots of edging tape.

They used to have a fitters manual which I have tried without succes to get hold of, perhaps they may offer you one pre interview!

In all cases they never seemed to have a huge range of tools, a pair of plastic folding trestles, a good jig saw, a panel saw and electric screwdivers/drills.

The good thing is that all the materials were always delivered prior, and put into the room, ready for the fitters.

Regards sribing, I would suggest they will "train" you on their best methods, so as long as you a competent in using "tools", should be a breeze.

Good luck.


----------



## custard (21 Jul 2015)

Woodmonkey":1duuro5r said:


> So I've got a job interview coming up, its installing fitted bedroom furniture for a well known company.



Good luck!


----------



## Woodmonkey (22 Aug 2015)

Got the job! 8) 
Just completed a week of training and will be let loose in someone's house this week...
Big deal for me as I've been wanting a career change for a while. This is the fitters manual, bit of light bedtime reading...


----------



## marcros (22 Aug 2015)

good on you! congratulations.


----------



## Droogs (23 Aug 2015)

well done, just remember, never refuse a cup of tea and wipe your feet on the way in


----------



## beganasatree (23 Aug 2015)

CONGRATULATIONS,
I hope you get as much satisfaction from the job as I have had over the last 30 years or so fitting kitchens and bed rooms,now almost retiire.

peter


----------



## mailee (24 Aug 2015)

Congratulations on getting the job. Can you scan and upload that manual for us all to have a read of? :lol: :lol:


----------



## John15 (24 Aug 2015)

Congratulations

John


----------



## Claymore (25 Aug 2015)

Well done and good luck in your new career! 

Brian


----------



## toysandboats (25 Aug 2015)

Well done on succeeding with your interview, what did they get you do show them - apart from the ability to read?
Hope you enjoy your new career.


David


----------



## Newbie_Neil (27 Aug 2015)

Congratulations on getting the job, I hope that it all goes well for you.

Neil


----------



## Woodmonkey (27 Aug 2015)

Thanks everyone. Finished my first fit today, took 3 days. Was supposed to take two, but was more concerned about not messing it up. Should get quicker once I've done a few.


----------



## chippy1970 (27 Aug 2015)

How do they pay ? Price or day work ?

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodmonkey (28 Aug 2015)

You get a fixed percentage of each job


----------



## chippy1970 (28 Aug 2015)

Do you mind me asking what that Job paid just curious as i supply and fit furniture of my own.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## MrYorke (30 Aug 2015)

Well done and hope the career change goes well. 

So what company is it? Sharps or someone else?

That manual looks interesting. Not sure why it's so big when all that type of bedroom stuff is just flat pack. 

As for scribing. The first reply saying use a compass is probably the best way. 

Good luck


----------



## Grifta75 (6 Oct 2015)

Is it Sharps bedrooms by any chance?
I worked with them and everyone there uses a jig saw with a slight inward bevel angle and downward cutting blades(because its a finished surface).


----------



## Grifta75 (6 Oct 2015)

Mr Yorke,
If its sharps the manuals so big because it gives every possible detail for each product in every situation.
Its actually a great manual, I still have mines for reference


----------



## scholar (10 Oct 2015)

For scribing, I would fully recommend this tool http://www.axminster.co.uk/easyscribe (watch the video for a proper explanation)

I got one recently and have used it for scoring some panels to some very rough walls and floors; it absolutely nailed it first time - worth every penny in my view.

Cheers


----------



## custard (11 Oct 2015)

Woodmonkey":20tu1srj said:


> Got the job!



Congratulations!

What did you cover during the week's training?


----------



## Woodmonkey (12 Oct 2015)

custard":26tykt7i said:


> Woodmonkey":26tykt7i said:
> 
> 
> > Got the job!
> ...



They do two main styles of wardrobe, the standard door type and the sliding door type, all the different designs they do are basically a version of one of these so we put together one of each and covered in theory a lot of different variations. It's a steep learning curve one you get on the job, there is a lot of product knowledge to learn.


----------



## custard (12 Oct 2015)

Fitted work is a fantastic suite of knowledge to have under your belt. I turn down quite a lot of work because the "fitted" component is too high, and I'm just not confident enough about my speed and skills when it comes to installation. I'm sure there's a market gap for quality bespoke furniture with a fitted element and I wish I could find a way to improve my skills in this area.

The photo of the job you completed looks very tidy. So, once again, congratulations and I'm sure you'll look back on this as a springboard to a bright future!


----------

